# كيف يمكن صناعة جهاز يطلق موجات راديو بتردد عال جدّا وأطوال صغيرة جدّا



## الدرع الأخضر (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كيف يمكن صناعة جهاز يطلق موجات راديو بتردد عال جدّا وأطوال صغيرة جدّا ؟؟؟


----------



## الدرع الأخضر (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مازلت أنتظر الجوابأو على الأقل الإدلاء بطريقة ما ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Multisim9 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هو التطبيق المطلوب تحديداً أخي الكريم ... ؟!؟!؟!؟


----------

